# Cleveland gets Shannon Brown(25)/Daniel Gibson(42)/Ejike Ugboaja(55)



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah, I'm very dissappointed with this pick.

I think Ager will be a better player at the SG spot and we still have only Eric Snow at the PG position.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Bleh.

What's that mean? Flip moves on? Sasha gets traded? We have a glut of mediocre 2's. We didn't need another.

It would be strange if Danny comes out of this draft without drafting a single point guard.

I wonder if Sergio will drop to us in the second round like Martynas did last year?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Brown is a good prospect in terms of his athletic ability and explosiveness. I watched him alot, he is no scrub. With the new perimeter rules he should be an effective rotation player penetrating off the dribble. Keep in mind he's also a great defensive player, big-ten all D selection. We need good perimeter defenders. 

I think he can fill in Flip Murray's role and gives us a solid backup for Hughes injury problems and has the ability to play the 1. 

Now it would have been nice to trade up slightly with so many PG's falling (Williams picked 23, Sergio still on board) but i'm going to take a wait and see approach.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Uggh why is Ferry not picking up on Rodriguez? Portland is getting him for cash...

He needs to get on some of these deals


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

We don't address our two biggest concers: PG and a big banger down low with Gooden possibly leaving.

Blah I'd rather Ager or Sergio but now we're stuck with Brown, Sasha, and Luke fighting for maybe 10 minutes a game next year to backup hughes and Lebron.

I'm going to vomit watching Snow start next year. Ferry better find a way to get a PG and/or sign Jay Williams


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

^I think Ferry realizes that none of the PG's available at 25 were gonna be starter material on a team looking to contend for the ECF and beyond.

In that sense he looks to fill Flip's role, which is important IMO because of Hughes injury problems. Brown can come off the bench and also function as a 1 with Hughes/Lebron playmaking. 

1) He can shoot the ball. 39% from the 3pt line, 83% from the FT line, 47% from the field
2) He is a GREAT defender - all big-ten defensive team, quick feet on the periemter (A BIG NEED ON THIS TEAM)
3) Penetrating/Scoring ability - 17ppg and obviously explosive off the dribble in the tough BIG-10


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^I think Ferry realizes that none of the PG's available at 25 were gonna be starter material on a team looking to contend for the ECF and beyond.
> 
> In that sense he looks to fill Flip's role, which is important IMO because of Hughes injury problems. Brown can come off the bench and also function as a 1 with Hughes/Lebron playmaking.
> 
> ...


 IF we get a banger and a PG then I can see the logic of this (although I'd still rather have Ager). It has to by trade as there an PG's available by the MLE that will really put us over the top (No way we're getting a guy like Terry with the MLE).

As of now w/o knowing how the rest of the offseason will go I remain dissappointed.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Looks like we'll get Gibson with our second round pick lol.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

It irks me though with Williams dropping so much and teams dumping picks left and right Ferry couldn't have moved up.

Some of these other teams like Boston and Portland have boatloads of PG's, we should be able to acquire one in a sign and trade.

Boston - West / Rondo / Foye
Portland - Sergio / Blake / Jack


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Ager would have been nice but Brown is a youngster with some upside and athletic ability, I like the pick known of the PGs and bigs were worth taken. I dont like the spainish guy, and I would have rather have had Ager, but lets trush in Ferry he hasnt done us wrong yet, has he?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

I like Shannon Brown, but I am not sure how Ferry passed on Farmar. Sure he isnt the best defender, but he is going to be a good NBA PG. Ferry has something planned, he is a smart guy, while im not a Cavs fan I am a believer in Ferry.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

We get Gibson after all lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

I might have gone for Alex Johnson but I think this pretty much indicates that Flip, Sasha, Luke and possibly D. Jones are all gone


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson*

Good pick with Gibson, nice upside in the 2nd rd! (Damn he looked good in those highlights)

I think we're upgrading our talent level in this draft - which we desperately need. 

Now we need to find a way to unload Snow or DJones.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*

Hmm if we can get a good veteran PG (rumors having us picking up Delonte West from Boston) our backcourt might be completely different next year.

West/Hughes/Lebron with Brown and Gibson off the bench: should be a big improvement as all these guys play D AND can shoot. Fit the Mike Brown mold and these guys don't need the ball in there hands so they can be spoonfed by Lebron and Hughes.

Please get a PG Ferry and this draft makes a lot of sense


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*



Pioneer10 said:


> Hmm if we can get a good veteran PG (rumors having us picking up Delonte West from Boston) our backcourt might be completely different next year.
> 
> West/Hughes/Lebron with Brown and Gibson off the bench: should be a big improvement as all these guys play D AND can shoot


Oh man now that's what i'm talking about

If we could get West without giving up too much, damn.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson*

I'd consider rolling the dice on someone like Darius Washington/Dee Brown with our 55 pick.

Assuming there are no decent bigs left on board. Gansey too if he's still there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson*

More and more I think about this Ferry is simply getting his type of guys to replace the trash we have on our bench.

Clearly he and Brown don't like Sasha, Luke, Flip, and D. Jones. Both these guys fit the MO of Brown: play solid D and use there own personal skill to score. They also will fit in good with Lebron dominating the ball.

This has to be a setup for the move that will get us a starter as our bench is now completely redone on the perimeter


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson*

who is this guy we take with our last pick? I really wanted Washington or Pittsnoggle... can someone fill me in on this guy we took, no idea... I think we needed to draft a big man, but maybe this means we sign gooden????


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was hoping we would take Pittsnogle, I really like the kid, but I am glad we got Gibson in the 2nd round. Instead of the first...

What does everyone think... Really no ligit big men taken, does that mean drew gooden stays?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I was hoping we would take Pittsnogle, I really like the kid, but I am glad we got Gibson in the 2nd round. Instead of the first...
> 
> What does everyone think... Really no ligit big men taken, does that mean drew gooden stays?


 The hot rumor is that Gooden may be part of a 3 way deal with Boston/Philly.

I have a feeling that Gooden is still gone if we can get a solid starting PG. If not he stays


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

When you think of Shannon Brown, you're probably having flashbacks of this dunk: *Click Me!*


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Shannon Brown gets to play with the guy everyone said robbed him of his high school dunk title.

Shannon needs to really improve his ball handling, but he is quite the athlete. He'll get more than a few alley-oops thrown his way.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Exactly how tall is Shannon Brown anyway?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I like the pick with Brown, we dont have many athletes outside of Bron/Hughes and we all know this year Hughes couldnt finish around the basket so maybe its down to bron/brown to go strong and finish.

We will see, glad we got gibson in the 2nd, whats up with our 2nd pick in the 2nd round anything about him?


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

it looks like Flip Murray is out. Brown looks to be as good an athlete and a better defender. Brown will be coming off the bench behind Hughes. Gibson is another guy who can shoot the ball and defend PG's. I don't know where his minutes will come. He might allow us to include Damon Jones in a deal (assuming someone will take him.) I don't know anything about the brother from Nigeria except he's supposed to be a good rebounder and a defender. He is considered one of the top African young players.

Right now, before actually seeing them in an NBA game, I will give this draft a B. I like what has happened. Now after we give Lebron his 5 year extension, we have to see what happens to Drew and how we might add/subtract players to improve the team even more.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I was waiting for Danny to draft some guy we've never heard of.

This draft is now official.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> I was waiting for Danny to draft some guy we've never heard of.
> 
> This draft is now official.


Never heard of?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> Never heard of?


The African guy at 55.

I'm pleased with this draft overall. We have some work to do still in the offseason, but our talent pool has improved.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Cleveland gets Shannon Brown*



Pioneer10 said:


> I might have gone for Alex Johnson but I think this pretty much indicates that Flip, Sasha, Luke and possibly D. Jones are all gone


I don't think this makes any commentary on Sasha or Luke, it does guarantee that we make no run at Flip at all however. I think everyone knows that Jones could be had. I also could see getting rid of either Sasha or Luke since they have such similar games. I just don't know if either is going to garner us anything in which case, why move them at all.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

If the Cavs give Shannon Brown significant minutes and give him the greenlight to attack the basket, he will fluorish. If he thinks too much and becomes a spot-up shooter, it'll look like a real bad pick. He was a nonfactor at times at Michigan State because Ager and Davis dominated the ball and he was relegated to the corner, but hopefully that won't be the case.

Gibson is great value...just last year, he was projected to go top 5. Obviously that was erroneous, but he has a ton of talent. Smooth shooting stroke out to the NBA 3 and has defensive potential. Too bad Kenton Paulino's maturity made him look like a preschooler in comparison.

I give the Cavs a B+.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Here's some clips of Shannon Brown in action:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFLJiXfX9qc

Another positive is the form he has on his perimeter shot (on standstill jumpers) - he's gonna get ALOT of those type of looks playing off Lebron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I've seen most of those dunks from Brown but a couple of them were new to me. And a couple of them that I remember from the past, look more vicious to me watching it now than when I saw it in the past. Some of those finishes around the rim were ridiculous. Good gracious.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good clip of Shannon's outside stroke here: 

http://video.msn.com/v/us/v.htm?g=da3c988e-fd96-4a78-8c84-38db6f02f4b4&f=rss33


Lots of clips of Daniel Gibson on this site (this is actual game footage, e.g. 30+mb files):

http://www.utexasclan.com/photos/videos.php


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I think Gibson is a good fit for Cleveland, because he won't have to handle the bulk of the decision making while playing with Lebron.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think with Brown we got a youngster that will improve, thats why maybe we didnt take Ager.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I think with Brown we got a youngster that will improve, thats why maybe we didnt take Ager.


 Ager and Brown are the same age I believe


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *Back when they were teenagers, LeBron James and Shannon Brown did some of their best work sharing the court together.
> 
> Now they'll be teammates on the grandest basketball stage.
> 
> ...



http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14927869.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *CLEVELAND - *Understand this much about the 25th pick of the NBA Draft -- you can find a good guard if you do your homework.
> 
> In terms of the sheer number of hours of watching film, making calls, studying statistics and checking character, few teams can match the Cavaliers staff assembled by General Manager Danny Ferry.
> 
> ...



http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/14927868.htm


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Here's some clips of Shannon Brown in action:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFLJiXfX9qc
> 
> Another positive is the form he has on his perimeter shot (on standstill jumpers) - he's gonna get ALOT of those type of looks playing off Lebron.


That last dunk was just plain ridiculous. He had his knee at the other kids throat when the other kid decided that discretion was the greater part of valor. Now I'm starting to get excited about him coming to play in Cleveland.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

The OUTLAW said:


> That last dunk was just plain ridiculous. He had his knee at the other kids throat when the other kid decided that discretion was the greater part of valor. Now I'm starting to get excited about him coming to play in Cleveland.


You took the words right outta my mouth. I am amped about next season, Shannon Brown is definitely gonna help out our bench and who knows, maybe LeBron'll git some rest this season.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Shannon Brown has huge hands like a 7 footers. You don't have to worry about the ball slipping out like with Hughes and Murray.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Like A Breath said:


> Shannon Brown has huge hands like a 7 footers. You don't have to worry about the ball slipping out like with Hughes and Murray.


So true, his hands are like meat cleavers. I didn't know he was 6'4" either, thats another huge plus to me.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ferry, Cavaliers Strike Draft Night Gold*



















> _Wine and Gold Fulfill Wish-List with Brown in First Round, Gibson in Second_
> *Ferry, Cavaliers Strike Draft Night Gold*
> 
> _by Joe Gabriele
> ...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I have to say i'm pretty excited about our draft. I can't wait to see these guys in summer league, hopefully the games are televised.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

If Shannon Brown becomes another John Starks, we will be in very good shape. If (make that WHEN) Larry Hughes has another injury span, we will see BRown get big minutes like Flip did last season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I actually think for some reason think Gibson might develop into a better player just because his strenghts/weaknesses fit with Hughes and Lebron. He was ranked really high before his sophomore and slumped in a system that he didn't like and didnt use his strengths. He is a smart guy (graduated 5th in his high school class I believe) and has the skill to complement Lebron. He is a shooter who can space the floor plus drive who doesn't like the ball in his hands because he's not a great ballhandler and passer: i.e. a perfect to fit next to Lebron and Hughes who dominate the ball with there ballhandling and are excellent passer. He's also a good defender of PG's so I seem more naturally fitting with Hughes and Lebron and thus getting minutes over Brown who will be more comfortable guarding SG's


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Wine and Gold Welcomes Draft Picks to Cleveland*


























> _Cavaliers’ Selections, Gibson and Brown, Come to Town_
> *Wine and Gold Welcomes Draft Picks to Cleveland*
> 
> Cavaliers GM Danny Ferry got his men two nights ago – consummating one of the most productive Drafts in the recent history of the Wine and Gold.
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*A Spartan’s Perspective*

This is from Cleveland's official site and somebody left this post on the message board. It's a good read.



> A Spartan’s Perspective
> 
> Hello all. I am a die-hard Michigan State Spartan fan, and I just wanted to come and shed some light on Shannon Brown. I have followed Shannon Brown since his senior year in high school when he won the Illinois Mr. Basketball award for the best high school player in all of Illinois.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

does anyone know anythin about our 55 pick ejike ugboaja


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Information on Ejike Ugboaja*












> *Ejike Ugboaja | Prospect Profile*
> 
> An early entry candidate for the 2006 NBA Draft.
> 
> ...





> *African Basketball Online*
> 
> *Ejike Ugboaja - Nigerian Basketball MVP*
> 
> ...


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

sounds pretty good for 55


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*More Shannon Brown videos*

*1)* *Shannon Brown*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3j8kZyzJ0a8"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3j8kZyzJ0a8" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
*2)* *Michigan vs. Michigan State*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9mdr0aef_k"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/y9mdr0aef_k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I added the videos in Remy (copy the embed link in from youtube)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yet another Shannon Brown video*

*MSU vs. Northwestern 2006 Basketball*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/V960c0FXgdU"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/V960c0FXgdU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Brown has near Lebron type athleticism, that much is certain. 

One thing I see though is he will need to improve his handles a bit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

It looks like Brown's handle in terms of fullcourt press breaking and things along those lines needs improvement. But halfcourt handles and one-on-one situations are things he can do fine.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I heard Brown was hurt last year: is that true. I swear I heard he was working with a new injury throughout the year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*NBA draft excites Nigerian basketball player*











> *NBA draft excites Nigerian basketball player*
> 
> *•* _Wednesday, Jul 5, 2006_
> 
> ...


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

remy23 said:


> It looks like Brown's handle in terms of fullcourt press breaking and things along those lines needs improvement. But halfcourt handles and one-on-one situations are things he can do fine.


Hence him being more of a shooting guard


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs sign top picks | Draft picks Brown, Gibson sign deals*












> *Friday, July 07, 2006*
> 
> *Cavs sign top picks
> Draft picks Brown, Gibson sign deals *
> ...


----------

